# Things We Can All Do To Stop Terrorism



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

1) Candlelight vigil







2)Charity concerts:







3) Snowflake marches:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You can wish in one hand and crap in the other.....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't post what I think we should do, wouldn't be politically correct.....


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> 1) Candlelight vigil
> View attachment 46770
> 
> 2)Charity concerts:
> ...


Oh, don't forget the virtue signalling and hashtag campaigns


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rstanek said:


> I can't post what I think we should do, wouldn't be politically correct.....


The gubbament will kidnap me and put me in a box if I did what I think we should do.............


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't forget your Coexist bumper sticker.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Use more MOAB's.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What you can do is Vote.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Since the majority of terror attacks in the US are domestic terror we should continue efforts to make all feel welcome and part of a larger community . If folks feel valued an able to express themselves feel that they have a voice they will be less likely to use violence.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Follow me on this because it is important

Want to stop bombs from hitting the subways... start a security check outside the entrance------until they blow up a bomb at the check point...

security checks - airport, subway, concerts, etc only move the mass of people from one area to another......









Islam is not compatible with other people..... Islam is not compatible with other sects of islam,

want to stop these attacks... we need two things.... prayer and 100% commitment to getting rid of islam


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It's too late. The border is far to great in size to secure (think North), isolation will only further the enemies cause and enable them to grow. They will eventually reach us and attack. So,

1. Carpet bombing,
2. Snipers,
3. And propaganda (head getting cut off vs a peaceful existence)



No_One said:


> 1) Leave the Middle East
> 
> 2) Stop sending money over seas
> 
> ...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> Since the majority of terror attacks in the US are domestic terror we should continue efforts to make all feel welcome and part of a larger community . If folks feel valued an able to express themselves feel that they have a voice they will be less likely to use violence.





> Muslim newlyweds slaughter co-workers who threw them a baby shower


Next.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Start using this!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Since the majority of terror attacks in the US are domestic terror we should continue efforts to make all feel welcome and part of a larger community . If folks feel valued an able to express themselves feel that they have a voice they will be less likely to use violence.


Seems to be working in Great Britain...lain:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Start by exterminating every incarcerated non-US citizen islamist including those in Gitmo. For every 100 islamists that are exterminated, Cut the arms, legs, tongue and penis off 1 non-US citizen incarcerated islamist. Send him back to whatever shit-hole country that he came from with a nice little note explaining the new strategy.

Round up every islamist who is in the US on a VISA and deport them. If any of them attempt to become a felony fugitive, see above.

Allow not 1 islamist to enter the US effective immediately


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

stowlin said:


> It's too late. The border is far to great in size to secure (think North), isolation will only further the enemies cause and enable them to grow. They will eventually reach us and attack. So,
> 
> 1. Carpet bombing,
> 2. Snipers,
> 3. And propaganda (head getting cut off vs a peaceful existence)


Y'all need to chand the propaganda thing to show force feeding of pork!!!!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm just trying to point out the ship sailed, and it's too late to just abandon our interests and quit on the world and leave them to radical Islam. The head in the sand approach is just an easy target to have cut off. We can all articulate the past however we want to fit our agenda. I could argue that doing what we have done is the only way we've gotten this far and we'd all be dead if we hadn't. Since that isn't proveable we have to accept what's done is done and where do we go from here. 

How is it our military managed to closely align with Egypts?
How is it we do all right with the house of said? 
How is it we do ok with Jordan? 

There are plenty of successful connections to the Middle East. Would I pull back yes but I would not isolate.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

stowlin said:


> I'm just trying to point out the ship sailed, and it's too late to just abandon our interests and quit on the world and leave them to radical Islam. ......... There are plenty of successful connections to the Middle East. Would I pull back yes but I would not isolate.


AND, . . . Israel needs to be the one connection we keep, . . . even if we trash the rest of them.

Our survival depends very much on Israel's survival.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

No_One said:


> Why be with Israel?


That's an easy one, . . . God promised to bless those who bless Israel, . . . curse those who curse Israel.

Take a look at who's blessing, . . . who's cursing, . . . who's being blessed, . . . who's being cursed.

I just always preferred the blessing part.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Since the majority of terror attacks in the US are domestic terror we should continue efforts to make all feel welcome and part of a larger community . If folks feel valued an able to express themselves feel that they have a voice they will be less likely to use violence.


out of the 520 cases of terror or cases of terror threats in the USA... 497 cases were of NON citizens

STOP trying to give a moral equivalence to Islam attacks.... It pisses me off..it is like saying it is ok for the guy across the street to rape our kids since we fight with our wife once in awhile!!!!!!!!!!

the fact timothy McVeigh blew up a federal building does not make it ok for a non US citizen to blow up a building also!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

No_One said:


> Youre stuck in the Old Testament.
> 
> Clearly in the New Testament it states that Jews are no longer "Chosen" and are like anyone else who hasnt accepted Jesus Christ. They are lost.
> 
> Read Galatians 3:29, Rom. 11:22 .


Jews whom have not accept their Messiah will indeed go to hell... HOWEVER, they are still his people

the land was given to them (abrahams children) forever....

the blessing and cursing was forever

Jesus came for the LOST SHEEP of Israel

they have never been replaced!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We were added onto the tree (grafted in)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No_One said:


> Youre stuck in the Old Testament.
> 
> Clearly in the New Testament it states that Jews are no longer "Chosen" and are like anyone else who hasnt accepted Jesus Christ. They are lost.
> 
> Read Galatians 3:29, Rom. 11:22 .


Learn the meaning of the blood sacrifice.

Furthermore, don't cherry pick, but read the entire New Testament. Learn of how the scales that are their eyes so that we may be grafted into the tree will fall off their eyes.
The Tribe is still God's people. Study will lead you to understand that there are two parts to the End Days; judge the unrighteous and bring the Tribe back to God, and to Jesus.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wrong blood sacrifice. Not talking about the Jews sacrificing on the alter.

What's the difference between a blood sacrifice and the others?


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

NKAWTG said:


> Oh, don't forget the virtue signalling and hashtag campaigns


And putting a translucent flag over your Facebook profile pic! lol


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This morning, 6/6/17, I watched a man who "interviewed" Khalid Sheik Mohammed, the mastermind of 9/11. Khalid Sheik Mohammed was asked how can you call islam a religion of peace. When everyone is converted, subjugated, enslaved, or killed, the world will be at peace.

So I see a lot of muslims out there that *seem* to live and let live. Are these people too chicken to follow the directives of their teachings or are they just an illusion to make muslims seem peaceful? Are they muslim in name only and don't really believe the teachings but to preserve their lives, pretend to be true believers? Do they draw a line at murdering people because they aren't a real muslim at heart? Wish I knew. 
If there are muslims out there that don't believe their teachings, why do they still profess to be muslim? Maybe it is their upbringing. I was brought up to believe the teachings of my church, I spent 4 years in divinity school BUT I find it hard to accept certain aspects of the teachings. Being in divinity school, I able to sit down and talk with very learned professors many times about my concerns. Unfortunately the talks have never really helped me, yet I profess to be a XXXXX, (religion not mentioned so as not to offend anyone). I am a Christian, and I believe most of what I was taught. Do muslims have the same concerns about their teachings, that it is ok to murder, rape, enslave, etc. because their religious teaching says it's ok? I find it difficult to believe and understand how a truly religious man will not stand up and say, "No, this is wrong. I will not condone torture, murder, rape and mutilation." I suppose if you are trained from a young enough age to believe something, most will believe it to the dying day. I have to believe this, as I see how the progressive liberals have indoctrinated our young in school that progressivism is good and conservatism is evil. So I guess I need to keep my guard up and not relax around muslims, because it seems that extremist muslims want to behead all infidels and moderate muslims want the extremist muslims to behead all infidels. I certainly can't relax around liberals!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Moonshinedave, you crack me up.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

No_One said:


> JEWS BACK TO ISRAEL:
> 
> Some seem to think that the Jews must go back to Israel and resume the ancient sacrifices.


yes because it is prophecy



No_One said:


> REBUILDING THE TEMPLE:
> 
> With no temple, the Jews have had no sacrifices since. Now, as if God is saying there will be no sacrifices ever, the temple mount has a Moslem mosque on it. Can one imagine the uproar if the Jews were to destroy the mosque to rebuild their temple? Sometime between 1996 and 1997 The Biblical Archeological Review ran a story on the temple mount and had pictures of the mosque. They also had a picture of a place marked in the rock that scholars believe was the place where the ark of the covenant sat in Solomon's temple.


the mosque is NEXT to and not ON the site of the temple



No_One said:


> JEWS IN BIBLE PROPHECY:
> 
> We should pray for the Jewish people today that they might individually come to Jesus. This is all consistent with God's instructions to Israel. "But if ye shall at all turn from following me, ye or your children, and will not keep my commandments and my statutes which I have set before you, but go and serve other gods, and worship them: then will I cut off Israel out of the land which I have given them; and this house, which I have hallowed for my name, will I cast out of my sight; and Israel shall be a proverb and a byword among all people: And at this house, which is high, every one that passeth by it shall be astonished, and shall hiss; and they shall say, Why hath the LORD done thus unto this land, and to this house?" I Kings 9:6-8. In Romans 11, Paul says the same thing can happen to Christians. We must continue our heart-felt relationship with Jesus or lose our way. Also notice the condition given in the promise to Solomon. "If you search for Him, He will let you find Him, but if you forsake Him, He will cast you off forever." 1 Chronicles 28:9 TEB. See also Deut. 8:20. This is a warning to Christians just as much as it was to Israel of old.


we should pray for jews, muslims, hindus etc to come to jesus



No_One said:


> JEWISH INHERITANCE:
> 
> God promised Abraham that He would give him and his descendants the land of Canaan. Gen. 12:7. It took many years for that to be fulfilled, as God had to give Abraham's descendants time to multiply into a nation. The book of Joshua is the story of Israel receiving the inheritance. First with the help of the Lord they overthrew the inhabitants of the land and then Joshua apportioned it out to the various tribes under God's direction. Joshua, in chapters 13 thru 22, tells of the division of the land to the 12 tribes of Israel. Galatians 3:29 tells us: "And if ye be Christ's, then are ye Abraham's seed, and heirs according to the promise." All real Christians will be heirs of the heavenly Canaan, heirs of the promise given to Abraham. Even Abraham himself "waited for a city which has foundations, whose builder and maker is God." Heb. 11:10. This makes it clear the real promise was of the heavenly kingdom.


the Promise was not about the land the promise was about salvation through Faith....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

No_One said:


> Jews broke away from God thus they were banished from the land.
> 
> What gets me is in their Talmud they claim us Gentiles will be their slaves once the Messiah comes.
> 
> ...


Please show me the verse that has the Israelites banished forever from the land

What their talmud claims is of no concern

jews being atheist has nothing to do with anything

the jews must be back in the land for end times to happen https://bible.org/seriespage/22-return-promised-land-ezra


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Blaming Israel as a nation as a people in a religion because of the opinions and even actions of a few is sad. Now mind you I use to say this about Islam, but I tire of the Islamic people not policing their radicals and reigning them in. It would be my hope we can convince them to do that still but since they haven't - they need to accept some carpet bombing - just saying.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Was Israel formed out of terrorism, war or International agreement? I think who is asked would determine the answer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

And, this is where I pull chocks. I now see where the angle and don't feel the need to participate.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

No_One said:


> Lots of this is in the Torah thus is Jewish text and not really that of Jesus teachings
> 
> Leviticus 26:33
> And if you do not listen to Me, and do not keep all these commandments&#8230; and I will scatter you among the nations, and send the sword after you, and your land will be desolate, and your cities destroyed
> ...


not one verse above talks about banishment.. and it says they will be gathered BEFORE the messiah comes

frankly, it is hard to have a honest discussion with a person that only has half the story or twist things. i am not sure if you lack knowledge or are purposefully twisting things


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Was Israel formed out of terrorism, war or International agreement? I think who is asked would determine the answer.


since God has decreed Israels future and God is sovereign...God did it


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

No_One said:


> All you have to do is look up Zionist terrorist groups Lehi, Irgun, and Haganah. You will see they used bombings and assassinations as well as massacres to get Israel formed.
> 
> Israel honors these groups still today.


Lehi, Irgun and Haganah has been gone since 1948..... Israel was formed long before they were involved... God set the boundaries fore Israel not any person or group of people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

if you want to get very very technical... you could say america was formed by terrorists

As for me and my house, we will serve the Lord Elohim


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Denton said:


> And, this is where I pull chocks. I now see where the angle and don't feel the need to participate.


Agreed!

*SPLUNK!*

(That sound my system makes when I add someone to the ignore list.)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

No_One said:


> Mmm but lets talk about Mooslims and how we can exterminate them.
> 
> Typical American logic, "We can do it, but you can't".
> 
> Land of the Hypocrites and Home of the Sheep.


----------



## sweetpea (Oct 13, 2016)

No_One said:


> Mmm but lets talk about Mooslims and how we can exterminate them.
> 
> Typical American logic, "We can do it, but you can't".
> 
> Land of the Hypocrites and Home of the Sheep.


Please go away. Who planted you here? I don't come here for Mohamedan propaganda.


----------



## sweetpea (Oct 13, 2016)

No_One said:


> View attachment 46874


Mahomet is a queer.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

So. Should we assume your anti-semitic comments are supposed to endear you to us as proof you are not a liberal? I'm kind of thinking the werewolf SS runes should be conveying a message......


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> What you can do is Vote.


You are kidding I hope?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Alteredstate said:


> You are kidding I hope?


 No vote in leaders that have no problem kill the -----'s. Help Trump out vote in a few with some balls.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

welcome the pork revolution --eat a pig and barf on a muzzy


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe I'm a liberal by the standards here or maybe I just haven't had some of the experiences some of our vets have had that served in the middle east. The only Muslims I've ever met and interacted with face to face pretty much grew up here and are just as American as I am. I can't and won't get behind deportations of a people because of their religion and I've never been big on punishing an entire group of people due to the actions of a few. I don't have an issue with the travel ban because it restricts people from nations where there are both enhanced risks of a terrorist getting though and no functional government.

Its not rocket science, the groups that are attacking the west now are 2nd or 3rd generation immigrants that are being radicalized either in local mosques and or on the internet. I just don't understand why can't our law enforcement infiltrate the mosques like they do with the outlaw motorcycle gangs or white hate groups or why they cant monitor the Jihad websites as well as social media. It seems every time there is an attack one of the first things people say is it the perpetrator had become more radical and was posting more radical stuff on social media. It just feels to me with the laws we have on the books that by doing those 2 things law enforcement would get enough evidence or cause to get search warrants and start ending these plots before they happen. Maybe this is happening and not being released in the media but, I don't know. It does sure seem like it doesn't take too long to round up the cell after an attack.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

No_One said:


> Youre stuck in the Old Testament.
> 
> Clearly in the New Testament it states that Jews are no longer "Chosen" and are like anyone else who hasnt accepted Jesus Christ. They are lost.
> 
> Read Galatians 3:29, Rom. 11:22 .


You haven't read the book of Revelation. God has allowed Israel to be persecuted for turning their back on him, but he has not turned his back on them. God made a promise to Abraham, and this covenant will endure.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Maybe I'm a liberal by the standards here or maybe I just haven't had some of the experiences some of our vets have had that served in the middle east. The only Muslims I've ever met and interacted with face to face pretty much grew up here and are just as American as I am. I can't and won't get behind deportations of a people because of their religion and I've never been big on punishing an entire group of people due to the actions of a few. I don't have an issue with the travel ban because it restricts people from nations where there are both enhanced risks of a terrorist getting though and no functional government.
> 
> Its not rocket science, the groups that are attacking the west now are 2nd or 3rd generation immigrants that are being radicalized either in local mosques and or on the internet. I just don't understand why can't our law enforcement infiltrate the mosques like they do with the outlaw motorcycle gangs or white hate groups or why they cant monitor the Jihad websites as well as social media. It seems every time there is an attack one of the first things people say is it the perpetrator had become more radical and was posting more radical stuff on social media. It just feels to me with the laws we have on the books that by doing those 2 things law enforcement would get enough evidence or cause to get search warrants and start ending these plots before they happen. Maybe this is happening and not being released in the media but, I don't know. It does sure seem like it doesn't take too long to round up the cell after an attack.


I promise you this ..... there will come the day that you will take these off ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Maybe I'm a liberal by the standards here or maybe I just haven't had some of the experiences some of our vets have had that served in the middle east. The only Muslims I've ever met and interacted with face to face pretty much grew up here and are just as American as I am. I can't and won't get behind deportations of a people because of their religion and I've never been big on punishing an entire group of people due to the actions of a few. I don't have an issue with the travel ban because it restricts people from nations where there are both enhanced risks of a terrorist getting though and no functional government.
> 
> Its not rocket science, the groups that are attacking the west now are 2nd or 3rd generation immigrants that are being radicalized either in local mosques and or on the internet. I just don't understand why can't our law enforcement infiltrate the mosques like they do with the outlaw motorcycle gangs or white hate groups or why they cant monitor the Jihad websites as well as social media. It seems every time there is an attack one of the first things people say is it the perpetrator had become more radical and was posting more radical stuff on social media. It just feels to me with the laws we have on the books that by doing those 2 things law enforcement would get enough evidence or cause to get search warrants and start ending these plots before they happen. Maybe this is happening and not being released in the media but, I don't know. It does sure seem like it doesn't take too long to round up the cell after an attack.


 Just means the plan is working they have you fooled. Try living in the middle east awhile you will understand .


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I'd just like to see, Trump, someone, demand the so called moderates get in the fight. Now I know some Kurds are fighting Isis but there just isn't any kind of well known war on radical Islam by this so called religion of peace. Where are they, why aren't they leading the charge, and for which help would surely be given.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

stowlin said:


> I'd just like to see, Trump, someone, demand the so called moderates get in the fight. Now I know some Kurds are fighting Isis but there just isn't any kind of well known war on radical Islam by this so called religion of peace. Where are they, why aren't they leading the charge, and for which help would surely be given.


You hit the proverbial nail right on the head Stowlin, the key to winning this fight against terrorism is nobody is neutral, this includes countries, mosques, and individuals . Bush W said it after 9-11, but didn't totally follow thru."you are either on our side, or theirs"
We've got to get these Muslims countries all in against terrorism, no more training and recruiting centers, no more safe zones. Countries who refuse, need to be declared Terrorist countries, and treated as being at war with the rest of the world.
Muslims need to made to understand that terrorist muslims are their enemy, whether they're in the middle east, London, Paris, or the good ole US of A knowing of a terrorist and not reporting them, even if no crime has yet to be commited, needs to be made also a crime.
I was glad to see Trump's visit to the middle east to gain support for fighting terrorist, I know words are cheap, and saying isn't doing. but its a start.
It's simple as this, IMO, terrorist are like roaches, you will never be rid of them as long as there is a safe place for them to exist and multiply.
*Edit*
And like you Not2Proud, I refuse to hate an entire people or religion, but for them, not doing anything is doing something.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> You hit the proverbial nail right on the head Stowlin, the key to winning this fight against terrorism is nobody is neutral, this includes countries, mosques, and individuals . Bush W said it after 9-11, but didn't totally follow thru."you are either on our side, or theirs"
> We've got to get these Muslims countries all in against terrorism, no more training and recruiting centers, no more safe zones. Countries who refuse, need to be declared Terrorist countries, and treated as being at war with the rest of the world.
> Muslims need to made to understand that terrorist muslims are their enemy, whether they're in the middle east, London, Paris, or the good ole US of A knowing of a terrorist and not reporting them, even if no crime has yet to be commited, needs to be made also a crime.
> I was glad to see Trump's visit to the middle east to gain support for fighting terrorist, I know words are cheap, and saying isn't doing. but its a start.
> ...


I believe there is a silent majority within the Muslim community that hate these assholes as much as the non Muslims do. Its starting to come out a bit too. 
More than 100 Muslim leaders refuse to perform funeral prayers for London attackers - LA Times



> More than 100 Muslim leaders across Britain have joined forces to denounce the actions of the three London Bridge attackers by declaring that they will refuse to perform funeral prayers for them.
> 
> In an unprecedented show of solidarity and outrage at the latest terrorist incident to hit Britain, imams across the country are also urging other Muslim leaders to follow their example.
> 
> "We have always condemned all these type of atrocities, but we needed to send a strong message to these killers that what they have done is totally against the teachings of Islam," said the head of chaplaincy at Barts Health NHS Trust in London, Sheik Yunus Dudhwala, one of the 130 imams who signed the statement. "I think this is the strongest message that we can send."


I disagree with the part about being the strongest message they can send. What would send a stronger message would be to start giving up the members of the congregation that are being radicalized to authorities and kicking them out of the congregation. Refusing to say funeral prayers which is equivalent of denying last rites for Catholics is a good start though.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Your correct Not2Proud, it's a start. the muslims majority needs to make it plain that these terrorist acts are not keeping the muslim faith, not making them heroes not martyrs, but only murders, and criminals, and they will not go to "their heaven", no rewards, they will just be dead, and seen as the scum they are, and they will not have the blessing of their god.
If you are going to exist in a civilized world, you have to be civilized, if not you need to be dealt with, with extreme prejudice.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

They need to out the radicals,
They need to teach the youth to ridicule and disagree with the radicals,
They need to muster a gosh darn army to go kick the radicals back side back to which ever century they want to live in


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Since the majority of terror attacks in the US are domestic terror we should continue efforts to make all feel welcome and part of a larger community . If folks feel valued an able to express themselves feel that they have a voice they will be less likely to use violence.


This will probably help too


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Since the majority of terror attacks in the US are domestic terror we should continue efforts to make all feel welcome and part of a larger community . If folks feel valued an able to express themselves feel that they have a voice they will be less likely to use violence.


Hey, it's working for the UK. The Manchester bomber was a local. I hear that welcoming all is working for London, Paris and other parts of the EU. Maybe we should give it a try.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think immigrant is the wrong word for them -biological smart weapons is a better choice-unless it includes pork then they run away.


----------

